# Spay Cost?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I live in IN. CHloes spay was around $350. That was for pre spay bloodwork, spaying, anesthesia, and bring hooked up to a heart monitor during the procedure. It also included pain meds. She was chipped at that time so that was also included in her spay. That was in July 2015. There are always low cost places but if price isn't a issue its best to go to your vet that you trust. They use better anesthesia and low cost places probably aren't going to hook your dog up to a EKG monitor while spaying. I think the stitches will also be done better. You could barely even see Chloe incision. In other words you get what you pay for. How old will your golden be at the time.Does she have issues that make it more of a risk. That seems very high.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I live in Canada and Nala was spayed 2014. It cost $500, just for the spay and pain meds, no chip.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

How old is Ginny? I think the size of the dog plays a part in how much the spay costs.


----------



## maggie83 (Dec 12, 2016)

My vet charges $350 and I live in the 4th largest city in the US. Some of the low cost spay/neuter clinics charge $85-$100


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

We are in the Boston area as well. In 2011 I paid close to $550 or so for a spay, so your figures are not that out of whack I think.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Florida- just spayed a 6YO and it was $312 at my repro vet's.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

am expecting to pay 800-900 in Maryland


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

We live in a very costly area outside of Philadelphia - spay last week cost about $340 with anesthesia and IV access. Had her microchipped at the same time - with the lifetime service, that was an extra $120.


----------



## wellarmedglockgirl (Oct 6, 2016)

We have been quoted over $1000 in California. No surprise here!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow. Some of these prices are ridiculous. Talk about being overpriced in some areas of the country.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Florida- Dory is being spayed next month & our quote with a microchip is $580


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

I just asked our vet last week. Spay with blood work is around $350. If I go to the spay and neuter clinic that every rescue around uses it's $160 but no blood work. I'm in Metro Denver. I haven't decided which yet. Looking at end of April.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

etcoffey said:


> Curious what the going rate is to spay a golden? There are some existing threads on this, but I couldn't find anything more recent than 2010 and times change, so I figured I'd start a new one.
> 
> I realize this may be regional, but I had some sticker shock on the estimate my vet gave me. She estimated a low amount and high amount based on how much Ginny will weigh at the time of the procedure (early May, so still a few months away), but the"low" side was $620, and the high $690. Is this in line with how much people are paying these days?


Yup - that's right around what I paid. It definitely is regional. Big cities are generally more expensive. But to me, it's worth every penny if you trust your vet.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Finally... a perk for living in a small town away from everything. Spay around here is less than $200 and it includes all the pre-surgery blood work, pain meds and any after care that might be related.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Northern New Jersey and just paid $500 in October for Luna.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

We are just east of the Toronto GTA, Ontario, Canada. 

Our vet has given us an estimate as follows: 

Luna is within the weight scale of 45 - 88 lbs. 

$597.43 ($528.70 + $68.73 tax) Spay including I.V. fluids, pain management, hospitalization & nursing care, physical examination, pre-medication sedation, anesthetic induction, anesthetic maintenance, I.V. catheterization & fluid therapy, pain management injection 

$769.81 (incl. $88.56 tax) all of the above plus
$69.80 juvenile blood pre-anesthetic screen
$50.45 microchip 
$32.30 Metacam pain medication 

because Luna recently had blood work done when she had her kidney infection, we would do the 2nd quote minus the amount ($69.80) for the blood screen


----------



## Baydog14 (Dec 15, 2015)

Just had my two girls done last weds and Thursday. Each were $446.00. That was pre surgery blood work, spay, IV fluids, and ear tattoos. We live in Canada as well.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Baydog14 said:


> Just had my two girls done last weds and Thursday. Each were $446.00. That was pre surgery blood work, spay, IV fluids, and ear tattoos. We live in Canada as well.


Donna - ear tattoos???? I haven't heard of this. Is it a type of identification? Is it better than microchips?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LynnC said:


> Donna - ear tattoos???? I haven't heard of this. Is it a type of identification? Is it better than microchips?


I didn't even know vets still did tattoos. They were pre-microchip. They were done under the leg for many years, then in the ear. My last dog, born in 2000 had an ear tattoo (the tattoo is of their registration number).


----------



## nuggetandmeeko (Dec 21, 2016)

Sweet Girl said:


> I didn't even know vets still did tattoos. They were pre-microchip. They were done under the leg for many years, then in the ear. My last dog, born in 2000 had an ear tattoo (the tattoo is of their registration number).


That's very interesting! My puppy that I just got has a ear tattoo. My breeder said that she wasn't the biggest fan of microchipping since it will move and the vet will have to scan the entire body before locating it. My cat, a rescue, has a microchip.


----------



## Goldencatch (Feb 2, 2017)

I was quotes $350.00 under age of 2year and $500 over age 2years. from Massachusetts vet clinics


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

nuggetandmeeko said:


> That's very interesting! My puppy that I just got has a ear tattoo. My breeder said that she wasn't the biggest fan of microchipping since it will move and the vet will have to scan the entire body before locating it. My cat, a rescue, has a microchip.


It could move - though I don't think that is common. You can have your vet scan it every year to make sure it's in the right place and that the info is up to date. The ear tattoo is fine. I just wonder if vets would even look for them as often as microchips become the norm.


----------

